# Grammostola Pulchra Behavior



## LotusBlossom (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi, I just got my first T, a G. Pulchra, about 3 years old.

I am curious as to what behavior is considered usual for this species, I know they are all different and unpredictable, but I am still curious to know some pointers as I get to know he/she better with time. Her behavior has seemed unusual, although I guess I do not know what is usual since this is my first time observing a T first hand. A little history below.

I have had it for about a week now, I say "it" because I don't know the sex yet. The first day I held it at the breeder's house, it was extremely docile and calm. After I got it home, I decided to give it space and respect so that it can acclimate to the new changes. I changed its enclosure to a 10 gallon tank with about 2 inches of substrate, a shallow water dish (No sponge, I took it out after I read it is not good to have), and a coconut shell as a hide out (it seems to love it, as it made webbing by the entrance already and is regularly inside it). I also have a heater in the room to keep it around 75 degrees. I misted the substrate once so far out of fear that the heater is drying out the air. The lid to the tank is a well ventilated screen.

Since I got it home, I have tried to feed it two crickets and it has not showed any interest whatsoever. Also, it seems to hang out a lot in the corner of the tank, I do not know if this is normal behavior, or if I should be concerned. And the last couple of times I tried to handle it (no more than once a day), it has walked away and pointed its abdomen up as well as kicking hairs once. I know they only TOLERATE being handled, but the breeder said this was his most docile, and it should be fine for me to attempt to hold it once a day.

My questions are; Should I be concerned that it hangs in the corner like that for at least half the day? If I never try to handle it, will it become less comfortable with it? I have read so much that G. Pulchras are some of the most docile Ts around, why does it suddenly seem so shy and even tried to urticate the hairs? Are they sensitive to light, such as turning on the light at night time? Should I keep the room fairly quiet or does sound not bother them?

Thank you for reading, and please be kind, I apologize if my questions are silly, it's my first time and I am doing my best


----------



## Tomoran (Dec 28, 2015)

Congrats on your _G. pulchra_...they are gorgeous tarantulas. Your tarantula is probably still acclimating to its new environment. I'm going to venture a guess that the dealer kept it in a much smaller, some would say more appropriately-sized,enclosure. You didn't mention how large your tarantula is, but it definitely has plenty of room to grow 10-gallon. It's not "wrong" to give Ts larger enclosures, but I've found that it can definitely make it more difficult for them to acclimate in these larger spaces. She is likely a bit stressed, which is leading to her defensive behavior and lack of interest in food. Personally, I would not advise trying to handle until the spider is settled in and eating (and most on the board would advise you not to handle at all). Give her a bit to settle in, and try offering a cricket once a week to see if she's ready to eat. If she doesn't take it, pluck it out the next day.

One thing I would I would point out is that you're going to want to add more substrate to that tank. Right now, you have too much height between the top of the enclosure and the substrate; if/when your T climbs, it could be injured from the fall. I would pack at least 5-6 more inches in there. If the coco fiber is too pricey, you could get a bag of topsoil for about $1.50.  If the top of the tank is that wire mesh, be aware that they can catch their feet in it and get stuck. This can lead to loss of limbs as the spider is left dangling precariously from one of its legs.

I have a 3" _G. pulchra_, and I never mist it. I gave it several inches of dry substrate and a water dish. When I've overflowed the dish, mine has stayed away from the moist side. I've also noticed that, if given enough substrate, these guys will do some digging. Mine currently has a burrow at the bottom of its enclosure. When you add more substrate, you'll likely get a chance to witness some of this cool digging behavior. In the photo of her in the corner, she appears to be doing a bit of digging there...

Again, what you are seeing is normal behavior for a newly-rehoused and slightly stressed tarantula. I would definitely go ahead an add more substrate sooner than later so your new little guy/gal can get back to acclimating to its new surroundings. And, if you haven't already, search for some information about handling so that you're informed about the risks vs. rewards before you try again. I didn't answer the poll because temperament really varies from species to species and can change as the tarantula grows. Although _G. pulchra_ are recognized for being one of the more tractable species of Ts, there are always exceptions.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 28, 2015)

Pulchra isn't a fast grower, and a 10 gallon tank for a 3 year old is too big.  As was pointed out, screen lids don't work for tarantulas, for a variety of reasons which also include exposure to hot/cold drafts, fumes, and sprays.  No microclimate.  A solid top with a few airholes will hold humidity in.  Your spider needs a little time to settle in.  They're avid eaters except when premolt. 

Tarantulas are not the kind of pet to handle.  They have huge fangs and small brains, and have no desire to have contact with humans, ever.  You can hold one every day and still get bit.  In fact, author Stan Schultz kept a large collection of docile tarantulas for decades, handled them regularly, and was bitten two dozen times.  I have a large collection of fast, defensive species (mostly OW's & tropicals), never handle, and have never been bitten in 42 years.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 28, 2015)

I think that _Theraphosidae _aren't docile nor tolerant. This is a huge misunderstanding "born" probably for answer, in general, the facts that there's high strung T's (and not necessarily those are always the OW ones) and the "which is the best starter T's ?" recurring question.

I have a 0.1 (rescued from a weed addicted punk) _Grammostola_ _pulchripes _that is completely moody and very defensive (altough she doesn't kick hairs at all). I'm careful (the right, of course) around her. Now "Chaco" are definitely considered one of the best starter T's, this is a fact. Not mine.

Same for my 0.1 _Brachypelma albopilosum_: in her wrong day, try to remove for clean her water dish. Once she started a threat display followed by two, not one, bites "in the air" in a row. Another always suggested T's, always handled.

However for answer to your question, yes, genus _Grammostola _is considered, by the entire hobby community a 'docile/tolerant' one.

As others said before, i think that a 10 gallon tank is really too much. IMO i wouldn't even house a genus _Theraphosa_ one in that much space.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JoeRossi (Dec 28, 2015)

Julia,

It is great to see you on AB, I am happy you are seeking second opinions as I encourage all to seek out as much information as they can for the best interst of the tarantula/you, and I am glad your Pulchra is doing well.  In case you did not see the text I wrote I will state what I wrote and add a bit....

My text:
"Lol....indeed it has molted several times and may be molting soon (When they are young they can molt once a month and larger a few times a year to maybe only 1x).  They can refuse food for a month or more if they are molting and can be irratated.  In addition, all tarantulas natural instincts are to be alone and are not like dogs or cats that enjoy being held or pet.  Instead we love to hold the ones that are docile and will allow it, but many tarantulas are kept as you would a painting ....admired for their beauty.  The grammastola genus (that's rose hairs,chacos,Brazilian black, etc...) may be a more docile genus that can be handled, but don't mistake can for want 

The crickets can also be irritating it...don't try to feed it for 2 weeks and see how she does.  If it has not molted try 1 cricket and if not eaten then take it away and repeat the process....hope this helps"

In addition, that is a 3"+ tarantula and as I had stated it would be fine in the container I gave it too you in, but there is no problem with it in the beautiful cage and hide you have it in either (Do add more substrate if you keep her in there). Hanging out in the corner, butt up, all normal, and again she was well fed so give it some time.

Again, great to see you here and as I stated in a previous thread  "its like the old opinions are like a-holes joke where everyone has one and most of them stink " so get as many opinions as you can and use your own best judgement based around the best opinions LOL

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## mistertim (Dec 28, 2015)

Yeah I'd echo what the other, more experienced above me said. IME Ts can take a couple of weeks before they are comfortable in their new homes...just like you or I would if we were suddenly uprooted and put in a new house we were unfamiliar with . Just try giving him/her a cricket every few days or so; it may take some time but your T will be fine as long as there is water available.

As for the enclosure it is a bit big but that doesn't mean it isn't ok...my first T, a B. smithi is in an enclosure probably a bit too big for her but she mostly just chills in her hide and hangs around the same area of the cage and seems perfectly happy there, so it isn't surprising that your T is tending to stay in certain smaller areas in the enclosure. Just give him/her plenty of places to hide in the smaller area she prefers...the smaller and more secure the better. More substrate is also an excellent idea as she might feel more comfortable burrowing near her hide and, as others have said, a fall can be deadly. That was another thing I changed once I got my B. smithi...added more substrate so a fall wouldn't be as likely to hurt her.

One other thing I learned from having a large enclosure and would very much suggest is move the water bowl MUCH closer to the hide so she doesn't have to go wandering all over the place looking for water. She might not find it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Dec 28, 2015)

LotusBlossom said:


> Hi, I just got my first T, a G. Pulchra, about 3 years old.
> 
> I am curious as to what behavior is considered usual for this species, I know they are all different and unpredictable, but I am still curious to know some pointers as I get to know he/she better with time. Her behavior has seemed unusual, although I guess I do not know what is usual since this is my first time observing a T first hand. A little history below.
> 
> ...


Observe the t, its the best way to learn, handling is not, in fact I'd encourage you to just not, and if you choose to, do it occasionally, PLEASE don't even consider daily handlings

Like poec mentioned, the screen top needs to go, and like several others mentioned, if you are going to use that tank, fill it about a third to halfway with substrate, this will not only reduce the fall potential, making it much safer, but it will allow room for burrowing, it may not, but it may and the opportunity should at least be offered IMO.  There are times, like pre-molt, where there is often a trigger to both burrow and web.

Hanging out in the corner is classic behavior from a newly housed t....just keep it in a dark, quiet place and give it time, patience is a virtue in life, its a necessity in this hobby, especially if you have a small collection.

Your seller did mention it is probably pre-molt (thanks for chiming in Joe), so I wouldn't even bother with food, and I definitely wouldn't be offering a cricket a day like one poster mentioned.  

Just wait, I would ONLY offer food if I saw the t in consistent hunting posture, that is, all spread out, often with the rump ever so slightly raised...often you just see the front legs spread at the mouth of a burrow (for specimens in burrows).  Expanding on what Joe said, feeding a t that doesn't want food or isn't in position to eat, is merely introducing an irritant into the enclosure.....in nature prey can walk by, but it doesn't keep walking by over and over and over like moving  prey is forced to do in an enclosure.

It could feasibly be months before it eats or molts, although it could happen sooner, there is no set timetable and everything is entirely variable, which is why patience is your friend.  I've seen times where a re-house has triggered a molt, and others where a re-house has tripled or quadrupled the pre-molt time length.  

These fasting points that all ts share to one degree or another, are one reasons why many of us have many of them, as the more you have, the more you can always ensure consistent activity levels within your collection.   There have been times where I have had 30+ ts in pre molt at the same time...and I recall times when I only had 15-20 specimens and my entire collection would be in pre-molt at the same time.

I recommend to not mist....ever.   Its effects are short-lived, sprinkling water on the substrates, or in extreme cases, pouring water can provide a longer lasting effect.   Your pulchra should have no real need for added moisture, but if your air is dry, like from a running furnace, or a space heater like you are, a little moisture in part of the substrate certainly wouldn't be any problem....just keep water in the dish, that's about it.

I'd certainly expect that the seller knows what sex that t is.

This species isn't necessarily light sensitive, but no t likes a bright light shining down on them.   The darker you keep her, the more consistently active you are likely to see your t(s).    I keep my room dark and use a fairly dim flashlight for most things, when I use the powerful flashlight, all show distain, the light sensitive ones "freak" and panic back into web holes if I mistakenly hit them directly...even the ones that don't usually care, will at times even panic...some use a red light, as the animal cannot see this so it doesn't disturb them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## mistertim (Dec 28, 2015)

Echo what cold blood said about a red light. Got one recently and I can watch my Ts all day and they couldn't care less. Regular light and they tend to either freeze up or just go back into their hides. Only problem with a red light is you can't really take pics with them...at least not decent ones.


----------



## JoeRossi (Dec 28, 2015)

As I stated, "its like the old opinions are like a-holes joke where everyone has one and most of them stink " so get as many opinions as you can and use your own best judgement based around the best opinions.

You can continue to get several opinions such as Cold Blood and argue misting, poring water, screen tops, etc...and as I have seen on other threads there is no need to get into a pissing match with who has been around AB longer, has more experience with tarantulas, bred more, etc...  The fact remains you need to take all information into consideration and do what is best for you and the T.

One thing you do need to take a look at Cold Blood is that you tended to insinuate and make remarks here that can get you into conflict.  Slow down and think who your talking about and their reputation before you throw comments like, "I'd certainly expect that the seller knows what sex that t is.".  The fact is I bred G Pulchra quite some time ago and have a few 2-4" that I have not sexed and have continued to raise up not caring to part with nor check the sex.  In addition, I recently picked up a handful more from a buddy of mine that were sexed and I know the sex of those.  When Julia came over her intention was to get a 1" sling that I also have on my F.S. list.  They fell in love with a larger one I let them handle that I had not sexed and said they wanted it.  I threw out a sales price that I thought would be fair for an unsexed pulchra at that size since they loved and had to have it.  If they wanted a guaranteed female for a higher price then I was upfront that the price would be much more.  Also that I would value a larger male for a higher price as well.

Advice:  Prior to putting your foot in your mouth ask.....don't insinuate and throw comments that may try and degrade others with reputable report.  Often it only makes you play the fool......


----------



## cold blood (Dec 28, 2015)

Relax dude, I was just saying that you are plenty enough experienced to be able to sex it, whether or not you did is another thing.  But at that size, its certainly sexable, no?

Poec originally brought up the screen top

I even went as far as thanking you for joining in and adding important points.  There was never any pissing match here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## JoeRossi (Dec 28, 2015)

I am totally "relaxed" dude. Heart rate never went up a bit lol.

If what was stated was the seller could have sexed the t then that would have been different.

What was stated was, "...the seller knows what sex that t is".

No need to go back and forth, but if I took a poll of individuals who thought that comment insuated, "I knew the sex of that t" as you stated, I bet it would be in favor of your insinuation lol 

Regardless, enjoy your beautiful T Julia and call or text if you need anything 

Joe


----------



## cold blood (Dec 28, 2015)

It was actually stated that I EXPECTED, you left out the operative word in that sentence...I did NOT say you knew for 100%, I did not say that you definitively knew what it was. 

I'd be interested in that poll.   I was nothing but positive toward your post or towards you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Dec 28, 2015)

LotusBlossom said:


> Hi, I just got my first T, a G. Pulchra, about 3 years old.
> 
> I am curious as to what behavior is considered usual for this species, I know they are all different and unpredictable, but I am still curious to know some pointers as I get to know he/she better with time. Her behavior has seemed unusual, although I guess I do not know what is usual since this is my first time observing a T first hand. A little history below.
> 
> ...





LotusBlossom said:


> Hi, I just got my first T, a G. Pulchra, about 3 years old.
> 
> I am curious as to what behavior is considered usual for this species, I know they are all different and unpredictable, but I am still curious to know some pointers as I get to know he/she better with time. Her behavior has seemed unusual, although I guess I do not know what is usual since this is my first time observing a T first hand. A little history below.
> 
> ...


 My suggestion is go back and put your spider back in the original enclosure that Joe had it in 







Having a 10 gallon tank for a 3" to 4" inch spider is bit much. Keep your 10 gallon tank as a back up once your spider reaches adult size. And like others suggested the substrate does need to be a lot higher of the bottom of the 10 gallon tank wether she/he burrows or not.

Don't worry about lightning I don't bother with lightning with any of my spiders unless your heater stops working and you need a different source of heat for your tarantula.

The temperament of this species are skittish and docile. Therefore be careful when handling a skittish tarantula.



cold blood said:


> Observe the t, its the best way to learn, handling is not, in fact I'd encourage you to just not, and if you choose to, do it occasionally, PLEASE don't even consider daily handlings
> 
> Like poec mentioned, the screen top needs to go, and like several others mentioned, if you are going to use that tank, fill it about a third to halfway with substrate, this will not only reduce the fall potential, making it much safer, but it will allow room for burrowing, it may not, but it may and the opportunity should at least be offered IMO.  There are times, like pre-molt, where there is often a trigger to both burrow and web.
> 
> ...


 I don't understand on why is the sex of the spider is in question? You expect that the seller knows of the sex of the pulchra why are you making this remark?
She purchased the G. pulchra as unsexed and she seems pleased about the purchase.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Dec 28, 2015)

It's a good idea to reconsider handling... Most of us on here are not very keen on the idea as it puts both you and (even more so) the t at risk.  Even the most "docile" tarantula can have a bad day and either put the chomp on you or leap/fall off your hand and injure or kill itself.

See poec54's siggy!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lollipop 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 28, 2015)

I found the pompous icon  sublime, magnifica. Looks like Domenico Mazzullo, Psychiatrist.
But sadly, i arrived second.

I hate you cold blood for that.

 jok

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johnny quango (Dec 29, 2015)

Welcome to the hobby and don't worry there's no such thing as a stupid question how else would we learn.

I have a 6"+ adult female G pulchra and she is very tolerant but she's also a Grammostola who can be moody as with all tarantulas. I have other Grammostola species including iheringi,actaeon,pulchripes and anthracina all these are far less tolerant than my pulchra. 
As for the enclosure it is a little large for a tarantula of that size but you can make it work with ease replace the screen top and raise the substrate halfway up the tank also add a soft rubber plant from an aquarium supply store and place it in 1 corner giving the impression of slightly less floorspace also by removing it from the 10 gallon back to the original is gonna cause more undue stress on the tarantula 

There's no right way or wrong way to set up an enclosure as you or the tarantula will probably tweek it anyway, When I got mine she wasn't much bigger than yours and I did the appropriate sized enclosure thing and she sat doing nothing for 4 months so I rehoused her into something larger and all of a sudden she came alive she bulldozers,burrows and buries everything in her enclosure she is by far my most active tarantula she's always busy

As for handling if it walks onto you then fine but don't pick it up or encourage it as they get nothing from it and infact could get freaked causing an accident. Enjoy your tarantula they are beautiful and one of my favourite species

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darkness975 (Dec 29, 2015)

There is nothing wrong with keeping her in a 10 gallon size enclosure if you want to.  In fact, you could do some really awesome terrascaping in that size of a tank. Adding some (safe) decorations to pretty it up.  The tarantula will not care either way for the most part but it will help it look nice. I like to add backgrounds to my terrariums as well (to give the illusion of depth, for example). PM me if you want to see some.  

I agree with what others have said regarding substrate depth - definitely add more as a fall from that height would be dangerous. 

Congrats on your new T and welcome to the hobby and the Arachnoboards!


----------



## Avinlea (Dec 29, 2015)

If you have not already, pick up it purchase Stan Schultz's guide. I am a newbie as well and I have learned an immense amount about my T's. This forums and site is great as well. 
But the book covers it all- enclosure, diet, to mist or not to mist and so many other things that come up. 
***it also contains information you may need in a pinch-if you have a emergency, or some of the potential issues and how to prepare for them- invaluable as a go to guide, as well as informative on many levels.


----------



## cold blood (Dec 29, 2015)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> I don't understand on why is the sex of the spider is in question? You expect that the seller knows of the sex of the pulchra why are you making this remark?
> She purchased the G. pulchra as unsexed and she seems pleased about the purchase.


It doesn't matter, but the op expressed wonder as to the sex.   Knowing the seller was a seasoned breeder and seller, I suggested he may know the sex.   Its certainly a sexable size, no?

I meant no disrespect, in fact I meant it AS respectful, knowing the seller was very knowledgeable, plenty enough to have sexed it had he wanted to.  Had he wanted to, I have no doubts he was capable....it was not sexed by him as he explained, so end of that conversation.

I feel bad that the comment was taken the way it was.


----------



## JoeRossi (Dec 29, 2015)

No need to feel bad as I never did....As we use our computers or pick up our phones and text, pm, im, etc... we often take the emotional factor out of conversations.  Something to be said for the old fashioned phone call or face to face communication when we can truly tell sad, mad, disappointment etc...on a persons face or tone of voice.

If you read my response I merely offered advice to think before posting and on how your statement could be interpreted.  I could say the same thing that I was respectful in my comments and advice.  I could use the " operative" word analogy that you alluded to and say my statement, "comments that may try and degrade others with reputable report" has the word may which does not say that you will, but simply suggests you should reflect on what you write as it could be interpreted by others differently in a degrading way.

Regardless, it actually was an opportunity to point out to all that not everyone is dishonest, sexes out their tarantulas, and sells them high knowing what sex they are.  We are all aware of this happening and I have heard countless times and seen how when we get things over seas we believe them to be sexed out when they turn up 10-1 male to female.  It is sad and when reselling it can make any dealer/seller look dishonest when the truth is they have no idea and are just turning it around quick.  What happens then is less people want to buy from these individuals and then the ultimatum to the exporters overseas is if they want to continue doing business they need to be honest and not sex out males and send them to the USA "chumps".  I have personally cut ties with certain individuals due to this fact.  Slowly this seems to be getting better, but in rare species that no one has seen the first batch often seems male heavy (I know the first batch of H. pulchripes/Xenesthis sp blue sure were).  I recently had someone ask me about the Augacephalus breyeri I had for sale as a juvy in my FSA.  She was about ready to purchase and finalized and then right before payment said ....oh wait I was told since it is listed as a juvy I know you probably already sexed it and that means its male so never mind.  All I could do is laugh and think to myself well they could have asked and not very professional in my opinion, but they have that right and probably assumed this because of what someone said or a bad experience they had.  I just said that's fine let me know if I can be of any help in the future and we moved on.  Jose (the individual you quoted) ended up buying the same Augacephalus breyeri tarantula and stated to me he believes it to be 100% female and is happy with the purchase.  I was excited for him and said that's awesome.  You see, I have so many T's that if they sit on my for sale list many get bigger and bigger and I never have time to check the sex or even care to unless I plan on breeding them (those acanthoscurria sp. on the list sure are getting larger lol) .  Jose stated to me that for him once they get to a certain size he would always check as they will be worth more and he knows if he could use them etc..  For me if I can use them them I just leave them alone until they mature out then I know the sex for sure or if I want to specifically sell a male or female of a species I will sex them.  Other times I will trade or acquire a smaller female and will know for sure what it is (assuming the spider was not miss sexed).   My juvy unsexed truly are unsexed unless I say male or female and that is why I have them for less price ( a lot of inventory, not a lot of time) just looking to clear some shelf.

So when your comment came up that in my opinion looked like I knew the sex of the T, I took the opportunity to give you constructive criticism or advice and tell others it was unsexed.  Just as Julia needs to do with all the advice on here given to her...... you either use it or kick it to the curb no offense taken

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## cold blood (Dec 29, 2015)

Yeah, I have sold unsexed juvies, I understand completely as many of the ones I've sold were indeed females.  I sold them as unsexed, because I didn't sex them, but had they asked, I could have.   I would never accuse someone I don't even know, much less dealt with, of being dishonest, for me to do so would not even make sense.   Degrading others was the furthest thing from my mind, in fact my mind was so very far away from that place that the notion of dishonesty hadn't even been considered and certainly wasn't meant to be implied, as I said.

I agree, the written word is very open to the readers interpretation, it causes trouble on a regular basis.

I do try to watch my wording, it just doesn't always work out perfectly.  But point taken, none-the-less.

Reactions: Love 1 | Optimistic 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Dec 29, 2015)

So guys I have one question, what's with the lollipop and the optimistic rainbow?

Reactions: Cake 1


----------



## JoeRossi (Dec 29, 2015)

I was just trying to let Cold blood know I thought his post was very pro active or "optomisitc".  Perhaps he is calling me a sucker for believing him ? Lol

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Dec 29, 2015)

JoeRossi said:


> I was just trying to let Cold blood know I thought his post was very pro active or "optomisitc".  Perhaps he is calling me a sucker for believing him ? Lol


 So Joe what are you trying to tell me to take my cake and eat it too?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JoeRossi (Dec 29, 2015)

Nope only that your   or full of ....which ever you prefer...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (Dec 29, 2015)

I dunno what the lollipop means, but it seemed playful and happy.....again, never considered the potential negative connotation of "sucker".

Reactions: Meh 1


----------



## JoeRossi (Dec 29, 2015)

cold blood said:


> I dunno what the lollipop means, but it seemed playful and happy.....again, never considered the potential negative connotation of "sucker".


Just having some fun with Jose....never assumed that as I put Lol next to it...just found it funny as I find Jose funny looking...the 2 go hand in hand lol

Please don't take my lollipop away...No....lol


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Dec 29, 2015)

cold blood said:


> I dunno what the lollipop means, but it seemed playful and happy.....again, never considered the potential negative connotation of "sucker".


 I did Joe is a "sucker"


JoeRossi said:


> Just having some fun with Jose....never assumed that as I put Lol next to it...just found it funny as I find Jose funny looking...the 2 go hand in hand lol


 "Sucker Mo Joe"!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## cold blood (Dec 29, 2015)

hmm, I just noticed that "optimistic", "lollipop" AND "meh" and possibly "cake", all give the person a neutral rating on their profile....so apparently they are not meant to be exactly positive, hmmmm.

I think I'll be "un"lollipopping....the new AB is confusing

Reactions: Love 1 | Coffee 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Dec 29, 2015)

Joe you're a party pooper!

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## JoeRossi (Dec 29, 2015)

No....no ...I will take the neutral...leave my lollipop alone lol.

Boy is this going to be a mess if everyone is concerned with profile stuff and anyone can post a smiley face and dings em.....

Ding me away lol

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## cold blood (Dec 29, 2015)

JoeRossi said:


> No....no ...I will take the neutral...leave my lollipop alone lol.
> 
> Boy is this going to be a mess if everyone is concerned with profile stuff and anyone can post a smiley face and dings em.....
> 
> Ding me away lol



Agreed...you've been re-lollipopped.

Reactions: Love 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 30, 2015)

JoeRossi said:


> No....no ...I will take the neutral...leave my lollipop alone lol.
> 
> Boy is this going to be a mess if everyone is concerned with profile stuff and anyone can post a smiley face and dings em.....
> 
> Ding me away lol


Can i ask you if you are by chance of Italian origin, man?  Rossi is a classic Italian surname

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JoeRossi (Dec 30, 2015)

Well if I was not I certainly should not have the "classic Italian surname"  should I paisano LOL?   My parents have a house in Marsicovetere where they reside half the year (other half state side) with an abundance of olive oil from their acres of olive trees....yummy.  After many years they have been looking to sell this past year, but the real-estate/ economy there is awful as you know.  I was born state side, but have visited on occasion through out Italy.  Its funny you mention this because here I have individuals say they have not heard the last name Rossi and I always have to let them know it is like Smith in the U.S., very common in Italy.

*Ciao (Unlike the rest of my family I am linguistically retarded and have not learned Italian, but know the word Ciao like everyone else...oh and paisano) *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Dec 30, 2015)

JoeRossi said:


> Well if I was not I certainly should not have the "classic Italian surname"  should I paisano LOL?   My parents have a house in Marsicovetere where they reside half the year (other half state side) with an abundance of olive oil from their acres of olive trees....yummy.  After many years they have been looking to sell this past year, but the real-estate/ economy there is awful as you know.  I was born state side, but have visited on occasion through out Italy.  Its funny you mention this because here I have individuals say they have not heard the last name Rossi and I always have to let them know it is like Smith in the U.S., very common in Italy.
> 
> *Ciao (Unlike the rest of my family I am linguistically retarded and have not learned Italian, but know the word Ciao like everyone else...oh and paisano) *


 You're a Pinche Paisano Bandido!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Meh 1


----------



## JoeRossi (Dec 30, 2015)

Must I continue to be heckled by this little nicaraguan jumping bean?  I have tried to commend him on his williness to stand up for himsef and argue every spider is a hybrid , but his insecurities always cause him to lash out at the ones positively reinforcing him

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 30, 2015)

JoeRossi said:


> Well if I was not I certainly should not have the "classic Italian surname"  should I paisano LOL?   My parents have a house in Marsicovetere where they reside half the year (other half state side) with an abundance of olive oil from their acres of olive trees....yummy.  After many years they have been looking to sell this past year, but the real-estate/ economy there is awful as you know.  I was born state side, but have visited on occasion through out Italy.  Its funny you mention this because here I have individuals say they have not heard the last name Rossi and I always have to let them know it is like Smith in the U.S., very common in Italy.
> 
> *Ciao (Unlike the rest of my family I am linguistically retarded and have not learned Italian, but know the word Ciao like everyone else...oh and paisano) *


I guessed that but i've asked because i have noticed some people on the internet that weren't Italians (or U.S.A citizens of Italian origin) with "Rossi" in their username as a tribute to Valentino Rossi.
Marsicovetere is a little jewel just like the entire Basilicata region, it's amazing, so ancient, a land that deserve more and to be more protected. Our olive oil is one of the secrets of long life 

Ciao Joe



Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> You're a Pinche Paisano Bandido!


Are you from Nicaragua? The land of Sandino

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Dec 30, 2015)

cold blood said:


> hmm, I just noticed that "optimistic", "lollipop" AND "meh" and possibly "cake", all give the person a neutral rating on their profile....so apparently they are not meant to be exactly positive, hmmmm.
> 
> I think I'll be "un"lollipopping....the new AB is confusing


I don't even see the "meh" or "cake" rating options... I also don't see the "coffee" or "winner" ones... I'm confused???  You u have to be a arachno supporter?

Reactions: Meh 1


----------



## JoeRossi (Dec 30, 2015)

MrsHaas said:


> I don't even see the "meh" or "cake" rating options... I also don't see the "coffee" or "winner" ones... I'm confused???  You u have to be a arachno supporter?


Face it your just not cool or in the cool club Haas....your just not

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Dec 30, 2015)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Are you from Nicaragua? The land of Sandino


 Yes the land of Sandino, now is the land of the idiotic communist government who are destroying the land to built their "Canal" that is being built or going to be built by China.



MrsHaas said:


> I don't even see the "meh" or "cake" rating options... I also don't see the "coffee" or "winner" ones... I'm confused???  You u have to be a arachno supporter?


 This I don't know wether you need to be an arachno supporter.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## cold blood (Dec 30, 2015)

I think so haas, I have no access to the others either.

Reactions: Coffee 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks for that Joe I'd love to meh u back but I can't!!!



JoeRossi said:


> Face it your just not cool or in the cool club Haas....your just not


 Whaaa

Reactions: Funny 1 | Meh 1


----------



## JoeRossi (Dec 30, 2015)

MrsHaas said:


> Whaaa


"Arachnoboards is MY Facebook!" .....whats's a face book LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Dec 30, 2015)

JoeRossi said:


> "Arachnoboards is MY Facebook!" .....whats's a face book LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 1, 2016)

MrsHaas said:


>


Ah ah those icons


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 1, 2016)

If you've seen pulchra attack prey, you wouldn't call them docile.  There's no reason to think that you can pick them up and hold them and have no chance of getting bitten.  They're solitary predators with small brains.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 2, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> Yes the land of Sandino, now is the land of the idiotic communist government who are destroying the land to built their "Canal" that is being built or going to be built by China.


More or less the scenario that is happening in some African nations, and, with a different "cover", in Europe as well.
Those are globalism miracles, nothing to worry


----------



## Miquel (Jan 2, 2016)

Good informationight here, I just bought my 6 year old female G. Pulchra. I recently started this hobby so I'm new here and to turantulas. Oddly enough I came here and found this thread sooooo thanks for the info guys. Won't need to bore you with a repost on this topic


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 2, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> If you've seen pulchra attack prey, you wouldn't call them docile.  There's no reason to think that you can pick them up and hold them and have no chance of getting bitten.  They're solitary predators with small brains.


 This argument is flawed. Everything has a feeding response when it come too food. Dogs, cats, chicken, bunnies, me will fight for food if hungry enough yet that does not mean that they all will bite/attack you. I have some tarantulas that I trust more than I would of my neighbors dog. And G. pulchra I trust more than my neighbors dog.
Than again look at how many people have been bitten by G. pulchra on our bite reports.......devastating just devastating, isn't?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Miquel (Jan 2, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> This argument is flawed. Everything has a feeding response when it come too food. Dogs, cats, chicken, bunnies, me will fight for food if hungry enough yet that does not mean that they all will bite/attack you. I have some tarantulas that I trust more than I would of my neighbors dog. And G. pulchra I trust more than my neighbors dog.
> Than again look at how many people have been bitten by G. pulchra on our bite reports.......devastating just devastating, isn't?


Here i go being new here running to the bite reports and found but ONE report lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JoeRossi (Jan 2, 2016)

Oh and what a horrifying bite report is was 11 years ago http://arachnoboards.com/threads/grammostola-pulchra.45824/ .......That 1 and a half inch pulchra ripped his arm off for no reason and then ate it

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Miquel (Jan 2, 2016)

Haha I was laughing as I read it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jan 2, 2016)

JoeRossi said:


> Oh and what a horrifying bite report is was 11 years ago http://arachnoboards.com/threads/grammostola-pulchra.45824/ .......That 1 and a half inch pulchra ripped his arm off for no reason and then ate it


What a monster, the Grammastola genus is far too aggressive for the hobby guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Miquel (Jan 2, 2016)

3232



__ Miquel
__ Jan 2, 2016
__
grammostola
pulchra




						This is my G. Pulchra taking down a Dubia
					




Here's my pulchra feeding  
She's menacing 
Fear her

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (Jan 2, 2016)

Hey Joe, did you tell the OP that it would be fine for her to handle the tarantula once a day ?

Reactions: Meh 1


----------



## JoeRossi (Jan 2, 2016)

Stranger said:


> Hey Joe, did you tell the OP that it would be fine for her to handle the tarantula once a day ?



Hey stranger, that would be impossible as tarantulas have to molt and eat lol. 

However, I have had a few friends (Spider Mike for example lol) who did not care what I or anyone else thought and almost slept with their "little buddy".  In his case this was a pamphobeteus antinous   and although I told him it would bite him, kick hairs, and he was nuts he continued to spend ever day with that T.  To my amazement the tarantula never had any agressive behavior towards him and continued to be his best buddy (He was lucky I guess). Since her death of old age he has since be friended a parahybana and I have not asked in a while if he still holds her daily.  I know with the tarantulas he has learned to respect those with agressive tendency's and observe when a safe time to hold them might be and the choice of if or when he gets bit is up to the Tarantula lol.

The point is if the holder is aware of the cosequences to them and hold the tarantula so that there is no harm for the tarantula (falling from to high, kicking hairs and injuring abdomin, breaking an apendage, etc...) then I leave it up to the individual to determine if, when, and how much they hold their tarantula.  I am merely here to educate and leave the desicon to the owner of how they want to handle their pet.  As long as I feel they are not hurting their pet or any other innocent by standard then they can make the adult decision(s).

In addition, I do know others who use gloves and swear by never getting bit, hair kicked, or injuring the tarantula. 

To each their own.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## LotusBlossom (Jan 18, 2016)

Hey everyone!

Wow, thank you so much for all the different perspectives and knowledge! I am so grateful for all your responses! And Joe, thank you again! You are super knowledgeable, kind, and patient, and I couldn't have been happier with my T. And thanks for the laughs, you guys are too funny!!  I am also happy this thread helped someone else out that needed the same type of information!

P.S. I'm going to refer to my T. as "her" for  now lol

As an update, I increased her substrate to about 4-5" or one third of the height of the tank in substrate. I will add more, but I want to wait a little while to move her again, since she was recently disturbed.

Also, I have offered food, but since she is likely in premolt, I am just being observant. She has been more skittish and very secluded, and webbing a whole lot all around her coconut husk.

I moved her water dish closer as well 

Thank you again!! <3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lalberts9310 (Jan 19, 2016)

Another thing about screen tops, besides the T getting it's claws stuck and possibly losing a leg, they can get their fangs stuck as well and even chew through screen. Best bet would be to replace it with a sheet of plexi with vent holes drilled into it.

And like said, more substrate, terrestrials needs a lot of substrate to reduce the risk of a ruptured abdomen from a fall, which is almost always fatal. Terrestrials don't possess the climbing abilities (they can slip from the sides easily) and resistance to a fall of that of aboreal Ts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Echo (Jan 20, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I think that _Theraphosidae _aren't docile nor tolerant. This is a huge misunderstanding "born" probably for answer, in general, the facts that there's high strung T's (and not necessarily those are always the OW ones) and the "which is the best starter T's ?" recurring question.
> 
> I have a 0.1 (rescued from a weed addicted punk) _Grammostola_ _pulchripes _that is completely moody and very defensive (altough she doesn't kick hairs at all). I'm careful (the right, of course) around her. Now "Chaco" are definitely considered one of the best starter T's, this is a fact. Not mine.
> 
> ...


Get the latin name of species Italic, really strict!


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 20, 2016)

Echo said:


> Get the latin name of species Italic, really strict!


Uh? I don't understand, sorry.


----------



## Echo (Jan 20, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Uh? I don't understand, sorry.


Well, not a big deal. Just a point our professors always emphasize. When you are writing an essay, the latin name of one species must in _Italic_(Well we always forget that and make it Homo sapiens). Just forget it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 20, 2016)

Echo said:


> Well, not a big deal. Just a point our professors always emphasize. Forget it


No, explain please. I'm Italian and, even if i try my best, English isn't my language and i don't get some words.
You mean... ah, because i type using Italic?

Example: _Pelinobius muticus _instead of Pelinobius muticus? 

If that's because here mods (and admins) of T's forum (now not anymore active like years ago, sadly) were severe about (and i agree, i learned that 25 years ago).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Echo (Jan 21, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> No, explain please. I'm Italian and, even if i try my best, English isn't my language and i don't get some words.
> You mean... ah, because i type using Italic?
> 
> Example: _Pelinobius muticus _instead of Pelinobius muticus?
> ...


Yes, that's exactly my point. My bad, not making it clear.



Chris LXXIX said:


> No, explain please. I'm Italian and, even if i try my best, English isn't my language and i don't get some words.
> You mean... ah, because i type using Italic?
> 
> Example: _Pelinobius muticus _instead of Pelinobius muticus?
> ...


Yes, that's exactly my point. My bad, not making it clear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pociemon (Jan 22, 2016)

LotusBlossom said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Wow, thank you so much for all the different perspectives and knowledge! I am so grateful for all your responses! And Joe, thank you again! You are super knowledgeable, kind, and patient, and I couldn't have been happier with my T. And thanks for the laughs, you guys are too funny!!  I am also happy this thread helped someone else out that needed the same type of information!
> 
> ...


Just enjoy you little gem, they are truly a great T. Many years ago when i could keep NW T´s i had several of Pulchra, they are untill this day one of the calmest T´s i have ever worked with, that being said, i dont encourage you to handle it, pls keep that to a minimum. Your T will eventually settle down, she does need some time now, and if she is in premolt, then all you can do is wait for her to molt. Just keep the humidty on the good side...


----------



## spacekoyote (May 31, 2016)

Hi iv had my g pulchra for 9 months. It's still only a sling 0.5" and only molted once. But hasn't shown any interest in eating anything for 6 months. It has a big round abdomen so I think it's in pre molt. Just wondering if anybody has experienced this with great pulchras.


----------



## Storm76 (May 31, 2016)

spacekoyote said:


> Hi iv had my g pulchra for 9 months. It's still only a sling 0.5" and only molted once. But hasn't shown any interest in eating anything for 6 months. It has a big round abdomen so I think it's in pre molt. Just wondering if anybody has experienced this with great pulchras.


Spider doesn't look famished, isn't interested in food and has access to water? Probably premolt. Spider gets a very blackish abdomen= Spider will molt sometime soonTM. No reason to worry. Their metabolism is so many times slower than ours


----------



## spacekoyote (May 31, 2016)

Storm76 said:


> Spider doesn't look famished, isn't interested in food and has access to water? Probably premolt. Spider gets a very blackish abdomen= Spider will molt sometime soonTM. No reason to worry. Their metabolism is so many times slower than ours


 Yep it has access to water and there is a small darker patch which iv been keeping an eye on. Just thought I'd a get an opinion of some of the more experienced keepers. Much appreciated thanks storm


----------

